# Virginia BBQ Fest



## LarryWolfe (Sep 19, 2005)

Was anyone planning on participating in The VaBBQFest?  I sent my entry fee in a couple months ago and I just looked at the website this afternoon and see it has been cancelled.  Anyone have any information as to why it was cancelled  and how I can get my money back?


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Was anyone planning on participating in The VaBBQFest?  I sent my entry fee in a couple months ago and I just looked at the website this afternoon and see it has been cancelled.  Anyone have any information as to why it was cancelled  and how I can get my money back?



I heard they were just postponing it until you had your new pit.  They said they *might* be able to have it next year.  8-[


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 19, 2005)

I heard, that absolutely NOBODY in Virginia knows how to cook! #-o  #-o  #-o


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I heard, that absolutely NOBODY in Virginia knows how to cook! #-o  #-o  #-o


That's because I moved to NC... I mean SC.... I mean NC... I mean SC... #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 19, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I heard, that absolutely NOBODY in Virginia knows how to cook! #-o  #-o  #-o



Yeah, too bad we're not from the BBQ Capital of the world, "Ohio".   8-[


----------



## Woodman1 (Sep 19, 2005)

Well, at least you ADMIT IT!!!! =D>  =D>


----------



## Finney (Sep 19, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought that was New York?!?!?!?  8-[  _I guess as long as we mention states... we're still on topic.  (sort of)_


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 19, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  [/quote:3udtbkcd]

Hey Bill, help me...that wasn't funny!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3t4ezvk8]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  [/quote:3t4ezvk8]

Hey Bill, help me...that wasn't funny![/quote:3t4ezvk8]
Sure it was!!  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 20, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2171aavb][quote="The Joker":2171aavb]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  [/quote:2171aavb]

Hey Bill, help me...that wasn't funny![/quote:2171aavb]
Sure it was!!  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:  [/quote:2171aavb]

I forgot....your from Canada! Sorry Shawn


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 20, 2005)

fftop:  fftop:  fftop:  fftop:  fftop: 
Look you Schmo's!  I need help getting my damn money back!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 20, 2005)

for the contest?  Or the pit?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 20, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> for the contest?  Or the pit?


 ](*,)  ](*,)  ](*,)  ](*,)  ](*,)   I might as well talk to Finney!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 20, 2005)

> Larry Wolfe
> WSM Pro
> 
> 
> ...



I went last year and got to see "Jacks old South" there.  Man were they something to watch.  Masters of the pit and bull s%$t.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 20, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> for the contest?  Or the pit?



Did Larry order a new pit?  :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 20, 2005)

Okay here's the response I got.  Doesn't say why it was cancelled but at least it does say I'm getting my money back.  Wonder what will come first, my pit or the refund?




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: Virginiabarbeque@aol.com [mailto:Virginiabarbeque@aol.com] 
Sent: Tuesday, September 20, 2005 8:01 AM
To: Wolfe, Larry CIV
Subject: Re: Virginia BBQ Fest


Hi Larry,
Yes we had to cancel the event this year. Your check will be returned ASAP. Sorry for the inconvenience. We hope to hold the event in the future and will get the word out when we know more.
Rick Ivey


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Okay here's the response I got.  Doesn't say why it was cancelled but at least it does say I'm getting my money back.  *Wonder what will come first, my pit or the refund?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas, Larry!!  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lcry:  :lcry:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey Bill, can you see this.........


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Hey Bill, can you see this.........



ROFLMFAO!!!  I sure can!!  :!:


----------

